# Trumbull, CT - 97-06 Jeep FleetFlex complete Truck side components



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Complete truck side wiring, iso mod, controller and pushplates.
Module, controller, battery harness and pushplates are used but excellent-rest of the wiring is new never installed.
Was going to set up my Jeep but changed plans. $1200 or best offer.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump to the top-


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Open to offers....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You might want to consider selling the mount and wiring separately - or even the controller separately. The wiring is more universal than that mount is.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone setting a Jeep up with a Fisher?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Interested, if still for sale.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sent a PM


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Price Drop!!! $900 Pre season special


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Still have mounts and some of the wiring if anyone is setting up a TJ
Also have some miscellaneous Jeep parts- sold the Jeep


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sold


----------

